# How can I change the default font on a Honeycomb ROM?



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

I repacking a ROM for my Toshiba Thrive and would like to set Robot as the default font for the ROM, how can I do so ?


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Just download the Roboto font and rename it to the first 3 in the folder.. You will need to change all 3 of these, *Clockopia.ttf*, *DroidSans-Bold.ttf* and *DroidSans.ttf. *They are the main ones used in the ROM


----------



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

CdTDroiD said:


> Just download the Roboto font and rename it to the first 3 in the folder.. You will need to change all 3 of these, *Clockopia.ttf*, *DroidSans-Bold.ttf* and *DroidSans.ttf. *They are the main ones used in the ROM


done, thanks


----------

